# zebco 33 using braid line?



## respro (May 29, 2010)

Anybody out there using braid or flouro line on their zebco 33s? I'm going creek fishing for some big cats that will eat mono line for lunch. I would take my baitcaster and try to flip or pitch but i'm not good at those methods so far.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 29, 2010)

respro said:


> Anybody out there using braid or flouro line on their zebco 33s? I'm going creek fishing for some big cats that will eat mono line for lunch. I would take my baitcaster and try to flip or pitch but i'm not good at those methods so far.



If your going after big cats I would get a little better reel...Nothing wrong with the ole 33 all day long for smaller fish but I wouldn't target any big ones with it....Just my opinion though.


----------



## hammerz71 (May 29, 2010)

I haven't really thrown a closed face reel in years but I keep a couple light rods around with Zebco 33s with 8 & 10 lb. mono on them for the all my nieces/nephews and all my cousin's kids (and I got a slew of cousins as my mom was one of seven kids!) to use for bream and spec fishin' and a couple larger rods with 808s and 14-20 lb. mono on them for bass and cats.

Although I'd agree with Arrow3 and go with a little stouter tackle then a 33 if you're worried about mono not being strong enough, I don't see why you couldn't use a braided line...


----------



## crokseti (May 29, 2010)

You'll warp the shaft if you get hung up.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 29, 2010)

crokseti said:


> You'll warp the shaft if you get hung up.



...and thats never a good thing....


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 29, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> ...and thats never a good thing....



You beat me to it!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 29, 2010)

respro said:


> Anybody out there using braid or flouro line on their zebco 33s? I'm going creek fishing for some big cats that will eat mono line for lunch. I would take my baitcaster and try to flip or pitch but i'm not good at those methods so far.




The line in a 33 revolves around a plastic spool. The "bail" is a small pin that pops up through the spool.  IMO either one will get eaten up in short order by braided line.

Zebco makes several reels intended for catfishing that are very modestly priced.  I would go in that direction.


----------



## respro (May 29, 2010)

I also have an 808 made by zebco. Think it might handle braid?


----------



## Lil Mac (May 29, 2010)

it can handle braid. i have a small reel tat is for bream and i use 10 lb fireline and works great. you have to make sure tat reel can take it


----------



## bfriendly (May 29, 2010)

I too think you would be fine using the braid as far as functioning goes...........BUT, you may need to be ready to CUT your line cause a big fish running on the other end of braided line will absolutely SMOKE your reel!  Heck it may catch on fire! Problem with a Closed face reel is you cannot put your hand on the spool, like you can a spinning reel.

Anyway, good luck catching a Big Ole Cat!(or three)


----------

